# SSD: Funktioniert Trim?



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Supertalent Ultradrive GX SSD gekauft und würde jetzt gerne wissen ob Trim bereits funktioniert.

Die Firmware ist aktuell und Unterstützt Trim (Geprüft mit CrystalDiskInfo).

Außerdem verwende ich Win 7 was ja auch Trim unterstützt.

Um jetzt zu testen ob Trim schon aktiviert ist habe ich dann, wie im Forum schon beschrieben, im Startmenü CMD und dann den Befehl_ fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify _eingegeben_. _Antwort:0 ,also ist Trim vom Betriebssystem her aktiv. Aber ob es dann auch funktioniert ist ja nicht sicher.

Denn dann hab ich in der in der PCGH 03/2010 gelesen, dass noch der Treiber für den ATA-Hostadapter mit Trim umgehen können muss.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt also ob das schon der Fall ist, bzw. wie ich das prüfen kann oder wie ich den Treiber installieren kann.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, denn ohne Trim sinkt die Leistung der SSD ja leider sehr schnell.
Schonmal danke für die Hilfe.

PS: Mein System (falls das wichtig ist): Mainboard: Asus M3N78 Pro, Prozessor: Amd Phenom X4 9850 2.5GHz (Stromfresser), Grafikkarte: Nvidia Gefore GTX260 896MB, Arbeitspeicher: 2x2 GB Corsair, Betriebssystem Win 7 Home Premium 64Bit


----------



## underloost (14. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#trim

wie in diesem Thread bereits gesagt, muss der MS eigene AHCI Treiber (bzw. der Intel Rapid Storage Treiber) verwendet werden

wie du prüfen kannst welchen Treiber dein System z.Z. verwendet, siehe screenshot 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt, wie auf dem Screenshot schon gezeigt, nachgeschaut, aber habe statt dem sahci einen pciide gefunden. Wie kriege ich das jetzt hin, dass trotzdem Trim funktioniert?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Februar 2010)

> Ob Trim aktiv ist, kann überprüft werden. Würde die SSD und/oder der Treiber Trim nicht unterstützen kann Windows 7 hier trotzdem ausgeben, dass Trim aktiv ist! Es ist also nur eine Überprüfung der Einstellung, nicht der Funktion.
> Dazu im Startmenü CMD eingeben, mit der rechten Maustaste draufklicken und "Als Administrator ausführen" anklicken. In dem erscheinenden Fenster eingeben:
> 
> fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify
> ...


Quelle

An dem Treiber kann man es nicht gleich erkennen 

Dazu den passenden MS Treiber installieren und Fertig.


----------



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn der passende Treiber von Micorsoft für die Trimunterstützung?
Denn das ist ja das einzige was mir jetzt noch fehlt um Trim nutzen zu können oder? (Win 7 + trimfähige Firmware für die SSD hab ich ja)


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn der AHCI Modus aktiv ist(siehst du im Bios) und du nicht noch extra einen Storage-Treiber für dein Mainboard installiert hast ist automatisch der Microsoft Treiber aktiv.


----------



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2010)

Kann sein, dass ich mich jetzt gerade ziemlich blöd anstelle, aber ich finde im bios nichts was mit AHCI zu tun hat. Könntest du mir das nochmal genauer erklären? oder kann es sein das ich es nicht finden kann weil es nicht vorhanden ist? (Nochmal mein Mainboard: Asus M3N78 Pro)


----------



## underloost (14. Februar 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt, wie auf dem Screenshot schon gezeigt, nachgeschaut, aber habe statt dem sahci einen pciide gefunden.


da du ja noch den IDE Modus verwendest, such einfach mal den Eintrag im BIOS wo man vom IDE Modus auf den AHCI Modus wechseln kann


----------



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2010)

Tja ich habe trotz langem Suchen keinen AHCI Modus im Bios gefunden. Hab Auch mal nen Bios Update durchgeführt aber auch danach hat sich nix verändert. 
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht mehr weiter! Wie soll ich denn jetzt noch diesen AHCI Modus Aktivieren? 
Wäre nett wenn jemand noch ne Lösung oder nen Tipp hat.

Und auch das noch: Nach dem Bios-Update meint jetzt der CPU Lüfter auf einmal dauerhaft auf Hochturen zu laufen. Langsam aber sicher geht einem das ziemlich auf dei Nerven. Der CPU ist zwar ein stromfresser (125 Watt Phenom x4) aber deshalb wird auch der nach einem Bios Update nicht heißer als vorher und muss nicht noch mehr gekühlt werden!!! Dann hab ich wieder die alte Bios Version aus dem Internet runtergeladen und installiert, weil ich dachte, dass es damit vielleicht wieder funktioniert aber der lüfter läuft trtzdem noch mit ca. 2300rpm (Bios Angabe). Langsam reichts echt. Weiß jemand auch dafür ne Lösung?


----------



## Krabbat (15. Februar 2010)

Also liegts am Mainboard und man kann nichts machen oder wie?


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2010)

man findet AHCI modus unter einem ASUS board eigentlich unter :

Main>Storage Configuration>configure SATA as>
dann kann man auf IDE ,RAID oder AHCI umstellen .


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

Tut mir leid, aber ich finde da gaar nix der art. Ich weiß nicht ob da was zu machen ist oder ob das mit dem Mainboard nicht geht aber ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter!!!
Hier sind mal zwei Bilder vom Main Menü, vielleicht kann mir damit jemand weiterhelfen. (Ausu M3N78 Pro)
file:///J:/DCIM/100_FUJI/DSCF4587.JPGfile:///J:/DCIM/100_FUJI/DSCF4587.JPG


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

Ok hab jetzt im Mainboard bereich des Forums reingestellt.

Das hier kann also gelöscht werden.

*closed*


----------

